# Qe3 spending



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Just got this off kitco

"The Fed is buying $40 billion a month of mortgage-backed securities and continuing with its Operation Twist program, so it will buy $85 billion in assets until the year end, at least."

Let's see... 4 months left @ $40B each, $120... Plus $85B (at least)... Hmm $205B in four months... Wishing I could just print money to blow...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think it's another bank bailout. If the Fed buys securities backed by underwater mortgages it's a bank bailout. It would be interesting to see what mortgages the Fed buys.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

BillS said:


> I think it's another bank bailout. If the Fed buys securities backed by underwater mortgages it's a bank bailout. It would be interesting to see what mortgages the Fed buys.


Probably all the bofa junk the were forced to buy in 08... What is really alarming, is IF this works, and IF this doesn't sink the economy long term (which i it will), the question is why didn't QE1 be open ended... You know it will be asked if the house of cards stays up.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

the debt buyback programs are resulting in diminishing terms of effectiveness.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Its all a bailout of Wall St in general and the markets.
Makes you wonder what theyre planning on doing with all the MBS's etc that they are accumulating. Into the fireplace maybe?
The trillions of $ in the QE's shouldve just been handed out by, I unno, lets say a helicopter.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> Its all a bailout of Wall St in general and the markets.


Indeed. Did you see the market rally when the announcement came? It's all about creating the illusion that the banks and Wall Street are solvent; which they are NOT.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah but today was mixed, only gaining what 50 pys? Probably thought it would be higher... I think next week and the following will be up/down as people buy/sell to take profits...


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

The end result of this is when our currency is worthless due to hyperinflation, the five largest centeral banks will hold morgages to most of the real estate.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

BillM said:


> the five largest centeral banks will hold morgages to most of the real estate.


There's the rub. They will own everything.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillM said:


> The end result of this is when our currency is worthless due to hyperinflation, the five largest centeral banks will hold morgages to most of the real estate.


Which was/is the objective of the global bankers/NWO.
They have and are still bankrupting businesses and homeowners in that they can purchase these residential and commercial properties 10 cents on a dollar.
They have positioned themselves to be our landlords.
Control of the world.


----------

